# First shot great 2nd shot erratic



## JB12 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi,

I have a V6 Silvia and get great first shot espresso results with a naked portafilter and a motta distributor, then go on to use steamer to make a flat white. Problem arises when making the second shot which seems erratic regardless of any attempts to purge properly. Usually purge steam wand using water hot water switch (as per instructions), then waiting a bit and running some through group head before making next espresso and many combinations of this and other things. Second shot is usually rubbish no matter what I do (other than switch machine off and let cool and go again later). Since I'm weighing and even declumping with a shaker tool I'm fairly sure that side if things is consistent.

Anyone else experiencing similar? I'm tempted to just upgrade to a dual boiler such as a Sage dual Boiler but this is an expensive solution.

thanks


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Do you pay attention to the heating cycle as not tracking with time/temp surfing can give inconsistencies?

If a dual boiler does interest you I wouldn't bother with the toy-like appliance BDB. The fanboys worship those things for whatever reason, but I'd highly recommend the Silvia Pro if that sort of thing is in your future. I have had one since last June and it's been fantastic. Admittedly I rarely steam, but it is quite the beast for superb espresso and boatloads of steam with very nice recovery for both.


----------

